# RASCC Arrival



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Nothing brightens up the day like 25 little RASCCALS at my doorstep


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I cant argue with that logic...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

My favorite small cigar. Yum!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a box of these resting. I've showed great restraint from smoking any. What is the box code?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

rack04 said:


> I have a box of these resting. I've showed great restraint from smoking any. What is the box code?


TEB SEP07


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> TEB SEP07


Anxious to hear what you think of them. Mine were TEB JUL07.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ToddziLLa said:


> My favorite small cigar. Yum!


:tpd: 100%

And, considering I pretty much exclusively like small cigars, that's saying something... :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

On the tail end of my last box.
Can't say enough about them when they are not tight.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:dr:dr nice choice Mark:tu:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Tasty. :dr


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark I'm glad to see you are finally out of control :dr:dr nice choice!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Those are some really beautiful wrappers!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DBall said:


> :tpd: 100%
> 
> And, considering I pretty much exclusively like small cigars, that's saying something... :tu


I'm with you. If I'm reaching in the humidor, chances are that its going to be a robusto, corona, petite corona, or a short perfecto.

I'm fairly certain the next box at my doorstep will be Partagas Shorts


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> I'm with you. If I'm reaching in the humidor, chances are that its going to be a robusto, corona, petite corona, or a short perfecto.
> 
> I'm fairly certain the next box at my doorstep will be Partagas Shorts


:tpd: I'm looking at the Trinidad Reyes.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

rack04 said:


> :tpd: I'm looking at the Trinidad Reyes.


Nice. I havent tried the Reyes, but its a sharp looking stick, for sure.

The pigtailed PC gets a big :tu from me.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dem is some tasty cigars Mark, good choice! :tu


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice pictures, I love these as well smoked one over lunch.:ss

I have a few more boxes on the way as part of my Christmas present to myself.:chk


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

They sure are pretty


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I burnt my fingers on one yesterday :tu

Awesome smoke.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I am just finishing a box of RASCC and am sad.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looking good.

Love Little Rascals.:tu


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh those are purty! How do they compare to the RASS?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

DOHCtorJT said:


> Oh those are purty! How do they compare to the RASS?


Wondering that myself. I've had a few RASCC's, but have yet to touch the two RASSs I have in the humi.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I liked them, but had about 1/3 seemed to have draw problems. To me, they were not nearly as good as the RASS, but still tasty.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Dem is some tasty cigars Mark, good choice! :tu


 :tu The douchebag seal of approval? I'm honored


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Those pictures are of contraband, correct?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Nothing brightens up the day like 25 little RASCCALS at my doorstep


Hey mark why didnt u answer the door I tried the back window but the neighbor ran me off:chk I'll try again tomrrow


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey mark why didnt u answer the door I tried the back window but the neighbor ran me off:chk I'll try again tomrrow


25 rasccals and booker. What a motley crew that is:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> 25 rasccals and booker. What a motley crew that is:r


Oh yeah dont pay no mind to the li red light above your light pole, it's nothing.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I picked up a box of these on my honeymoon in Cuba 5 yrs ago. That was before I knew a thing about cigars. I absolutely loved them. That vacation is what got me into cigars.


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

tandblov said:


> Those pictures are of contraband, correct?


What pictures? I didn't see any pictures.....


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I just received a box of these not long ago. Amazing taste, but the one I had was plugged. Going to let them rest a while before trying another but man, what an amazing stick.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Those are my Numero Uno <--- Thats Spanish for my favorite (did I spell that correctly)


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

mrbl8k said:


> Those are my Numero Uno <--- Thats Spanish for my favorite (did I spell that correctly)


You do realize what you have just posted in a thread made by a guy who still owes you for a bomb almost a year ago..


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

They are on my "to-try list"


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> You do realize what you have just posted in a thread made by a guy who still owes you for a bomb almost a year ago..


You don't owe me nada:tu But you have a good memory:chk


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> They are on my "to-try list"


I have a couple RASS I can send you PM meh


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

One of the best value cigars out there!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Have to agree with the Doc on this one. Excellent cigar that really represents the Marca very well; and at a bargain price!


----------



## SilverBullet (Jan 8, 2006)

Excellent choice! I used to really like the RASS (I still do)but these are better to me. The refined RA profile seems more concentrated in this size. I only wish that these were sold in cabs.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice haul!!
:bl:tu


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Anxious to hear what you think of them. Mine were TEB JUL07.


TEB JUN 07 here. They are among the best RASCC that I have ever smoked. Truly outstanding, better than the POS crap can sticks that have been around for the last year and a half.

ATL


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

i was fortunate enough to try one of those and it was really good. hope you enjoy them. :tu


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

ATLHARP said:


> TEB JUN 07 here. They are among the best RASCC that I have ever smoked. Truly outstanding, better than the POS crap can sticks that have been around for the last year and a half.
> 
> ATL


Okay, as if I didn't need someone pushing me down the slope any further. I have 2 boxes of the RASS and now have just ordered a box of RASCC. You guys are killing me:w Looks like I'll need a 3rd Cooler, and some more beads


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

ATLHARP said:


> TEB JUN 07 here. They are among the best RASCC that I have ever smoked. Truly outstanding, better than the POS crap can sticks that have been around for the last year and a half.
> 
> ATL


Thanks. :hn Now I think I need to pick up another box.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> Those are some really beautiful wrappers!


This is what you're missing for not buying the freshies! :r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I had the first stick tonight in the midst of the great RYJ De-fraud.

Great flavor, but as everyone seems to echo, they will definetly benefit from a rest in the cooler. The draw was tight, but nothing _too_ concerning. Fairly spicy flavor profile, but nothing too distinguishable in its infancy.


----------

